# Making your own betta food



## KandiiPanda (Oct 1, 2010)

I was browsing instructables and came across an interesting find...instructions on how to make your own goldfish food!

http://www.instructables.com/id/Gel-Fish-Food/

Now, I know bettas require different things (or at least I'm guessing), but I think this would be interesting to try. You guys know more about betta nutrition than I do, so what could/should be substituted? Would bettas even eat gel food? Any other thoughts?

(I know, I hardly ever come on here except to post topics x_X Sorry, I'm trying to be more active!)


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

This is the food I make for my fish....

Copy and paste from another post....

Since you should only use human grade food items to start....saute it and put it on pasta...yumm and you can have lunch with your Betta...laffs......

When I make it...it varies each time...depending on what I have since I grow my own spinach and garlic and garlic cloves can vary in size as can the spinach leaves...lol.....
Generally..
Shrimp- 1 large raw/frozen or steamed (no added salt or other additives) and I smash this up with the side of a knife....
Garlic-I use 3-5 cloves depending on the size...I crush in a garlic press...roughly half the amount of the shrimp
Spinach-4-6 leaves..blanched-roughly equal amount of the garlic

I blanch the spinach and while still hot I smash it with the garlic and add the shrimp and smash it all together with the side of my knife on a cutting board....it should look green...a green garlicky shrimpy paste
I them feed some and then place the rest in a zip-lock and press out flat and freeze and break off what I need each day to feed....I use the side of my knife and work it and this will thaw it enough to feed......

You are what you eat....the spinach is the greens that are inside the food Bettas eat...like being gut loaded....shrimp the protein and long term (6 weeks+) fresh raw garlic can help with parasites, help build a strong immune response among other things....

I feed this food twice daily to all fish and inverts...I have also used raw fish filet, red worms in place of shrimp and one day I plan to use the meat from common snail...but haven't got around to doing it...lol..... __________________


----------

